# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrim ne Veri te Europes ?

## V.I.P Member

Do kisha shume deshire te emigroja ne ndonje vend si Suedia, Finlanda, Danimarka, Norvegjia. Do doja te dija nese hyj si klandestin a do gjej mbeshtetje nga shteti per te ber letrat ? Nese jo a ka ndonje menyre tjeter ? Faleminderit

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Po ci do keto vende o derman?
A ka vende me te zymta valle se keto? 
Sbesoj se ka .

Ne jemi mediteriana. Nuk na pershtaten vende te tilla , besome.

Ja, une vet ne angli jetoj , e ta them qe do e nderroja si shtet me spanjen e italine nje mije here , nqs sdo kisha kaq shume kohe ketu.

Mgjth si opsione skam per ti heq kurre anyway  :ngerdheshje:  .

----------


## heimat

si klandestin mundesh me hi kur t'dush se masi që e kalon gjermaninë/zvicrën/austrinë kurrkush s'ti kqyr letrat, po nëse eventualisht don me apliku per leje qendrimi - dmth me i hi procedurave legale, t'del shumë problem. Përndryshe mundesh me lyp azil - nëse ki arsye të fortë (sociale/politike/religjioze?)

----------


## V.I.P Member

> si klandestin mundesh me hi kur t'dush se masi që e kalon gjermaninë/zvicrën/austrinë kurrkush s'ti kqyr letrat, po nëse eventualisht don me apliku per leje qendrimi - dmth me i hi procedurave legale, t'del shumë problem. Përndryshe mundesh me lyp azil - nëse ki arsye të fortë (sociale/politike/religjioze?)


Po procedurave ligjore do doja. Cilat jane mundesite ? Sepse religjoze, politike me duket se nuk jane zgjidhje, pasi ne shqiperi jane te lira. Ndersa nuk e di nese per kete te fundit ekonomiken qe ke permendur apo ndonje tjeter

Faleminderit

----------


## heimat

Këtu i ki të gjitha informatat për mënyrën e emigrimit në Suedi, varësisht se ku të përshtatën kushtet, kqyri kërkesat specifike për shtetasit e Shqipnisë. Ndërkaq, për çashtje ekonomike osht pak ma vshtirr me kërku azil - se n'atë rast krejt ballkano-lindorët turren. I zakonshëm osht preteksti për përndjekje religjioze e politike, po n'veçanti sociale, pavarësisht se çka shkruhet n'letra t'ligjit Shqipnisë.(hint hint)

----------


## white_snake

> Do kisha shume deshire te emigroja ne ndonje vend si Suedia, Finlanda, Danimarka, Norvegjia. Do doja te dija nese hyj si klandestin a do gjej mbeshtetje nga shteti per te ber letrat ? Nese jo a ka ndonje menyre tjeter ? Faleminderit


Sic ka thene Smth_Poetic 'c'do andej o derman'.
Interesohu njehere per kushtet klmatike atje. Menyren e jeteses. Mos shiko vetem te ardhurat ekonomike!

----------


## heimat

> Sic ka thene Smth_Poetic 'c'do andej o derman'.
> Interesohu njehere per kushtet klmatike atje. Menyren e jeteses. Mos shiko vetem te ardhurat ekonomike!


 për ata që jon tipa malcie nuk o problem, bjeshkët ngjasojnë shumë me ato të nemunat. Edhe, përkundër gjethçkafit çka keni ndi, njerëzit jonë shumë të kandshëm edhe të sjellshëm. ose thjesht jeni msu mi pasë kojshit ton kohën up on your business

----------


## V.I.P Member

> Këtu i ki të gjitha informatat për mënyrën e emigrimit në Suedi, varësisht se ku të përshtatën kushtet, kqyri kërkesat specifike për shtetasit e Shqipnisë. Ndërkaq, për çashtje ekonomike osht pak ma vshtirr me kërku azil - se n'atë rast krejt ballkano-lindorët turren. I zakonshëm osht preteksti për përndjekje religjioze e politike, po n'veçanti sociale, pavarësisht se çka shkruhet n'letra t'ligjit Shqipnisë.(hint hint)


Keto jane avokate qe duan vetem para dhe asgje me shume, por gjithsesi faleminderit. Ne fakt une do preferoja edhe ndonje menyre me pagese per te pasur dokumentet atje ose ne Canada

----------


## sheneri

http://www.migri.fi/frontpage
 Per afganet kurdet apo etipianet me duket ka azil e per ne nxrr

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> te pret me lule vet kryeministri dhe te jep ca te dush, sa te arrish lol.



Jo jo mos u gabo del vet mbreti dhe mbreteresha  :ngerdheshje: 





Sa per azil vendet skandinave harroji ske shanse .
Te hysh ne te zez e te besh letrat ketu prap harroje .
E vetmja menyr esht te vish me leje pune , dmth nese dikush ketej te garanton pune .

----------


## TetovaMas

> Do kisha shume deshire te emigroja ne ndonje vend si Suedia, Finlanda, Danimarka, Norvegjia. Do doja te dija nese hyj si klandestin a do gjej mbeshtetje nga shteti per te ber letrat ? Nese jo a ka ndonje menyre tjeter ? Faleminderit


Sai perket azilit ,s'ka mundesi .


Jane vetem dy mundesi per te emigruare ne Skandinavi :

1) Ne qofte se ndonje kompani te siguron vendin e punes .

2) Ne qofte se martohesh me nje grua e cila ka leje qendrimi ne Skandinavi.

Mundesite e larte permendura ,jane procedura shume maltretuese,per dokumentacionin dhe lejen e qendrimit . 


Ju munde te emigroni ne Skandinavi ,edhe ne menyre klandestine ,pore ky veprim eshte vetem humbje kohe ,bile bile ate dite qe te kapesh pa leje qendrimi ,munde te denohesh ,si ilegal dhe te kthejne ne vendin ka ke ardhur .

----------


## V.I.P Member

> Sai perket azilit ,s'ka mundesi .
> 
> 
> Jane vetem dy mundesi per te emigruare ne Skandinavi :
> 
> 1) Ne qofte se ndonje kompani te siguron vendin e punes .
> 
> 2) Ne qofte se martohesh me nje grua e cila ka leje qendrimi ne Skandinavi.
> 
> ...


d.m.th nuk ja vlen fare ?

Ok  Faleminderit per pergjigjet , vetem se me kishte pelqyer shume te emigroja andej pasi kam degjuar fjale shume te mira

----------


## heimat

> Keto jane avokate qe duan vetem para dhe asgje me shume, por gjithsesi faleminderit. Ne fakt une do preferoja edhe ndonje menyre me pagese per te pasur dokumentet atje ose ne Canada


a je ti budall? une po ta çoj faqën zyrtare të bordit emigrimit ti po m'shet pallavra. plaç.

----------


## maratonomak

punoj ne greqi dhe ncirja 1500 euro ne muaj , madhe me shume se kaq me raste , por tani me krizen nuk i nxjer dot as 800 euro dhe nga keto 800 euro gjysmat paguaj sigurimet shoqerore [pension, sherbim shendetesor falas e tjera] qe nuk jane ne nivelin e duhur ;


pra me ngelen 400 euro per te paguar 220 euro qirane e shtepise , 100 euro cigare ne muaj , 150 euro uje e drita ne muaj ,600 euro [ e pakta] per ushqim e plus shpenximet e tjera , jo karburant per makinen qe ka vajtur 2 evro benzina dhe me 20 evro nuk vete dot as 3 dite , plus telefoni , plus kafete , plus qe sapo mbyll nje vrime [ telashe , probleme qe duan leke te gatshme] pra sapo mbyll nje vrime del nje tjeter '


prandaj , po ju pyes gjithe komunitet shqiptare ne amerike , vendet nordike , angli , kanada e kudo vend tjeter ;


a do paguhem ma mire diku tjeter ?

punoj prej 15 vjetesh si mjeshter ndertimi dhe kam pervoje pune , gjuhen e vendit e mesoj shpejt se jam shqiptar dhe shqiptari edhe kinezcen e meson shpejt .

ne shqiperi nuk kthehem . eshte terren i eger per mua dhe nuk mund te mbijetoj . plus qe ketej ne jemi mesuar me nje menyre me te larte jetese dhe nuk e di nese puna ne shqiperi mund te mi ofroj keto ;


nese asgje nuk behet fare asgjekundi , atere po behem bari me dhen diku ne  tomor dhe shpirag .

----------


## Billy Joe

> punoj ne greqi dhe ncirja 1500 euro ne muaj , madhe me shume se kaq me raste , por tani me krizen nuk i nxjer dot as 800 euro dhe nga keto 800 euro gjysmat paguaj sigurimet shoqerore [pension, sherbim shendetesor falas e tjera] qe nuk jane ne nivelin e duhur ;
> 
> 
> pra me ngelen 400 euro per te paguar 220 euro qirane e shtepise , 100 euro cigare ne muaj , 150 euro uje e drita ne muaj ,600 euro [ e pakta] per ushqim e plus shpenximet e tjera , jo karburant per makinen qe ka vajtur 2 evro benzina dhe me 20 evro nuk vete dot as 3 dite , plus telefoni , plus kafete , plus qe sapo mbyll nje vrime [ telashe , probleme qe duan leke te gatshme] pra sapo mbyll nje vrime del nje tjeter '
> 
> 
> prandaj , po ju pyes gjithe komunitet shqiptare ne amerike , vendet nordike , angli , kanada e kudo vend tjeter 
> 
> 
> ...


Provoje ne itali lol si mjeshter ndertimi, mund ta fillosh dhe me pune te zeze, kij nje gje parasysh, mos puno kurre per artixhane shqiptare atje, jane me te felliqurit, puno per artixhane italiane, te pakten merr djersen tende qe ke punuar, dhe pse pa kontribute.
nga shqiptaret nuk e merr.
Kam degjuar shume historira me fatkeqe emigrante shqiptare ilegale qe shfrytezoheshin deri ne palce nga keta monstra artixhane shqiptare, qe nuk u paguanin rrogen pas nje pune raskapitese deri ne 12 ore ne dite.

ne qe flasim per besen jemi robt me te pa bese ne bote lol

----------


## maratonomak

> Provoje ne itali lol si mjeshter ndertimi, mund ta fillosh dhe me pune te zeze, kij nje gje parasysh, mos puno kurre per artixhane shqiptare atje, jane me te felliqurit, puno per artixhane italiane, te pakten merr djersen tende qe ke punuar, dhe pse pa kontribute.
> nga shqiptaret nuk e merr.


kam jetuar dhe punuar ne itali , por nuk mendoj se eshte shume ndryshe nga greqia per sa i perket pages ;


mendoj te shkoj sa me larg , amerike , kanada , australi , madhe edhe ne dubai , e ne ca ishuj te tjere diku ne ato vende , ku thuhet se po behen ndertime dhe projekte gjigande dhe kerkohet fuqi punetore .

pasi lidh kontraten me punedhenesit per 1 vit ose me shume , shkon menjere te punosh , dhe thuhet se te paguajne deri ne 8 000 euro ne muaj .


nese dikush di dicka me shume rreth kesaj le te shkruaje dhe te na informoje .

----------


## Billy Joe

> kam jetuar dhe punuar ne itali , por nuk mendoj se eshte shume ndryshe nga greqia per sa i perket pages ;
> 
> 
> mendoj te shkoj sa me larg , amerike , kanada , australi , madhe edhe ne dubai , e ne ca ishuj te tjere diku ne ato vende , ku thuhet se po behen ndertime dhe projekte gjigande dhe kerkohet fuqi punetore .
> 
> pasi lidh kontraten me punedhenesit per 1 vit ose me shume , shkon menjere te punosh , dhe thuhet se te paguajne deri ne 8 000 euro ne muaj .
> 
> 
> nese dikush di dicka me shume rreth kesaj le te shkruaje dhe te na informoje .


eshte me ndryshe se greqia qe cke me te, nje murator te mire,artixhani italian e paguan 18-20 euro oren, po arrite te marresh pune per llogarine tende del dhe me mire.

a per shqiptare ke punuar ti plako :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alDI

Maratonomak, nese je vertet mjeshter ne ndertimtari, eshte gjynah qe ta humbesh veten ne ate vend plehre.
Nuk mund te flas per vende qe nuk i njof, por mund te flase per vendin ku jetoje, pra UK.
Ketu nje mjeshter ndertimi eshte mbret.
Une kam shok qe letrat nuk i kane por asnje dite pushim nuk bejne, pune kane shume.
Ama ky shoku e mere nje shtepi nga themeli dhe e con ne fund deri te catija.

Klientela ketu krijohet duke punuar me ndershmeri dhe pa hile, po te doli nami i mire, te gjith te kerkojne pastaj.

Problemi eshte se ty te duhet te njohesh dikend qe te hapi deren si fillim sa te njohesh ambjentin, pastaj sa tja marresh doren dhe ske nevoj me per askend.

Nese ke ndermend te levizesh neper europe, te keshilloj ta besh nje pasaporte greke aty ku je, merrja ndonje greku me lejen e tij, blija dhe nderroja foton, hidhu ne europe me pasaporten shqiptare dhe kur te kerkosh pune, kerkoje me pasaporten greke.

Sic te thashe, te gjitha keto behen nese njef personat e duhur, perndryshe veshtire e ke te cash ne nje vend nese nuk njef askend, kohet kane ndryshuar shume.

----------


## maratonomak

> eshte me ndryshe se greqia qe cke me te, nje murator te mire,artixhani italian e paguan 18-20 euro oren, po arrite te marresh pune per llogarine tende del dhe me mire.
> 
> a per shqiptare ke punuar ti plako


jo o plaku jo , kam punuar vetem me greke , por si fillim paguhesha shume pak , me pas pasi mesova gjuhen dhe zanatin punoja duke marre vete punet , dhe para 5 vjetesh munds te ncirje shume leke ne greqi , por atere nuk kishim shume oreks per pune dhe , megjithese punonim i prishnim leket me udhetime dhe jete nate duke u argetuar me shoqerine .

nejse , tashi cbehet .

tani qe kemi oreks per pune , nuk ka pune , dhe e verteta eshte qe askujt nuk i pelqen te shkoje sa ne nje shtet ne shtetin tjeter , por , duhet te shkojme diku tjeter se sben .

----------


## maratonomak

> Maratonomak, nese je vertet mjeshter ne ndertimtari, eshte gjynah qe ta humbesh veten ne ate vend plehre.
> Nuk mund te flas per vende qe nuk i njof, por mund te flase per vendin ku jetoje, pra UK.
> Ketu nje mjeshter ndertimi eshte mbret.
> Une kam shok qe letrat nuk i kane por asnje dite pushim nuk bejne, pune kane shume.
> Ama ky shoku e mere nje shtepi nga themeli dhe e con ne fund deri te catija.
> 
> Klientela ketu krijohet duke punuar me ndershmeri dhe pa hile, po te doli nami i mire, te gjith te kerkojne pastaj.
> 
> Problemi eshte se ty te duhet te njohesh dikend qe te hapi deren si fillim sa te njohesh ambjentin, pastaj sa tja marresh doren dhe ske nevoj me per askend.
> ...


flm o mik , 

tani , per dokumenta nuk e kam problem fare , pasi mund te shkoj edhe ne amerike , por , problemi im eshte se nuk kam njerez te cilet do mund te me japin pak ndihme , sa te gjej pune dhe te rregullohem duke u stabilizuar .

----------

